# Clint Eastwood fans?



## Confusticated (Feb 4, 2005)

Poll only allows ten options so I've stuck in my favourites and those I think are most popular. 


Whats your favourite Dirty Harry? Which Western is best? Favourite Sergio Leone? Which is the best movie he directed? Produced? Favourite character he played? Best lines?


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe that _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ are not included  
Which should also answer a lot of your questions...  

The best line, IMO, is:


> This is a Magnum .44, the most powerful handgun in the world. It will blow your head clean off. [...] Do you feel lucky, Punk? Do you?


 (All the while holding the Magnum .44 in his right hand, and a Hot-dog in his left. Awesome.

Favourite behind-the camera? Not sure. _Bird_ perhaps?


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 4, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> I can't believe that _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ are not included


The reason it isn't listed is that I consider it a part of the Dollars group!  I guess not everyone does. If Ithrynluin returns soon I will ask him to add it for sure... _Firstful of Dollars/ Good Bad & Ugly!!_


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, I get your reasoning now.
And the vote is cast.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm surprised this is all the Eastwood fans we have comin forward.

Hey Arvedui have you seen the extended GBU? It has the extra scenes previously only available in Italian. I got to see it once on the Western channel but unfortunately not in widescreen. I want to get the special edition DVD for the interviews and other extras.

Blondie/Manco is cool, but my favourite character is William Muny from Unforgiven. 

GBU is my favorite western, and Unforgiven is my favorite movie directed by Clint.


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 3, 2005)

I haven't seen it, but it is now officially on my "got-to-see" list.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I voted for Fistful. A film I really need to see again after watching Kurosawa's original, Yojimbo, for the umptenth time. I'm sure it would make for interesting viewing in light of that. Heh... though for some reason the Samurai with no name still appeals to me more.

Ack, and I still haven't gotten round to watch that DVD yet, Nom. It's just gathering dust on my shelf. Criminal really. I should be horsewhipped through one of those towns to the strains of a Leone whistle.

You know, Nom, you never did tell me your thoughts on Ed's impression of Clyde in Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 3, 2005)

In life there are two sorts of men; those with the gun, and those who do the digging


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 5, 2005)

Turgon said:


> You know, Nom, you never did tell me your thoughts on Ed's impression of Clyde in Shaun of the Dead.



Ahhh... don't have much of an opinion on it to be honest. It's a little funny and that is about it. But I need to mention that I have not actually watched Evey Which Way But Loose, only seen bits of it.

And I just realised it is one of the few that I didn't vote for in the poll. I went a little nuts there, huh? Should have kept my votes down to the following:

Dollars trilogy
Outlaw Josey Wales
Unforgiven

Though the other Eastwood Westerns come in close behind, such as High Plains Drifter (Horsewhipped, Turgon?) and Pale Rider.

And if you are thinking of getting Fistful, you might wait because I think that any time now (if not already?) a special edition of it will be coming out over there, but us poor *Removed* in the U.S. have to wait till Summer for it, along with the _For a Few Dollars More_ special edition.

Parental Marital Status is not really of interest 

Gothmog


----------

